# Simple Shot Elastic Offcuts



## ryguy27 (Nov 8, 2013)

Hello There!

Recently I Bought Tubes, Ammo, And FlipClips™ From Simple Shot, Which I Cover In This Video Briefly, But There Are All Sorts Of Things You Can Look Into About Chinese Tubes And Steel Balls. What I Highlight In This Video Is The Elastic Offcuts That Are Offered Every So Often By Simple Shot For Free, But You Pay The Shipping. I Haven't Seen Many Reviews Of This, So I Hope It Helps! The Box Was Bursting At The Seams With Rubber, And I Couldn't Wait To Get Shooting.

Here Is A Video Review I Did.






When I Say That A Piece Is Too Thin For Bandsets, That Doesn't Mean It's Useless, It Is Perfect For Wrap And Tuck!

Sorry, The Video Uploaded Sideways, So That Will Be Fixed Shortly.


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

Thanks for sharing. I was wondering about these cutoff packs. 

Tom


----------



## EddieCar (Jun 30, 2010)

I got one of these also last week and I have made a few band sets with them. I recommend you get one of these if you can.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Nothing too thin for BB's


----------



## ryguy27 (Nov 8, 2013)

flipgun said:


> Nothing too thin for BB's


I Guess You're Right. As Long As It Can Stretch Without Breaking It Can be Used For BB's!


----------

